
Ask HN: Near 100% remote development setup? - itchynosedev
I have a bunch of projects I am working on locally and pushing to a remote git location.<p>A CentOS VirtualBox VM with a PHP codebase in it, a couple of small Go hobby projects and a Java project.<p>I want to set up a fully remote configuration, to be able to change computers and only requirement is to have SSH keys to login to remote boxes.<p>I am fairly confident with Emacs and Vim, terminal workflow, tmux.<p>Installing the projects remotely is not an issue, but I do use Intellij Idea for Java and Phpstorm for PHP projects. Lately, Visual Studio Code has been just fine for PHP projects.<p>Places I work from mostly have good internet, but I will be travelling soon and it&#x27;s going to be more problematic.<p>My experience so far is working with the code on terminal is OK, but there&#x27;s always a slight delay, no matter how good the connection is. I assume if it&#x27;s not perfect, the experience gets much worse. Is there any software that helps to alleviate this, queue based command execution of sort?<p>The ideal scenario is developing locally, building and running remotely (if and when the connection is good)<p>Does anyone have experience with this configuration? What is your workflow? Any caveats?
======
znpy
I had a fairly nice experience with X2Go.

But you might also want to try stuff like icebergs.io or nitrous.io
([https://www.nitrous.io/features](https://www.nitrous.io/features))

